# The highest mileage you'd buy a car on



## TelTel (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi peeps, I've been looking at MK4 golf TDI's and also VW Boras but am slightly put off by high mileage. What's the maximum sort of mileage that you would quite happily buy a car with? 

Honest answers please and share any past experiences relating to the above. 

Thanks!!


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

If its the 1.9 tdi engine they are bomb proof - have seen many on our fleet a few years back do 150k +, normally needs a new turbo at about 70k.

I normally try to buy a low mileage unit, but i'm aware that most a3 and golf tdi's were brought to do a job so most are quite high mileage units, as long as they have been serviced well and the interior is decent you should be OK.


----------



## Pignut71 (Mar 12, 2013)

I wouldn't have a problem buying a high mileage diesel, say 100-120k but would be more interested in the service history and how many owners its had. If its been well cared for then the mileage, to my mind, is less of an issue. I would also check out a few forums to see what the common faults are and when the big services are due and find out if these things have already been done (with proof).

Hope this helps.

Jon.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

It depends on how the car was going to be used, if it was going to cover 20k a year then probably 115k if I was going to keep it for 3 years, however less than 10k a year and a couple of years of use then possibly 150k.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

0!


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

How many miles a year do you do?
I don't do much only about 4000 a year so I look at cars with a max of 70000 
Never like a car to go over 100000 when I own it


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Depends on the car and usage for me. We do what I'd consider well above average miles per year in ours. I wouldn't buy one above 50k miles because of this ad we keep them generally three years. Most of our mileage is motorway and decent distances Mrs has a minimum 80 mile trip per day so something newer and low mileage is important for us. I've recently been looking at getting a second car that won't see much use so anything up to 90k would be ok for me.


----------



## TelTel (Aug 21, 2010)

SKY said:


> If its the 1.9 tdi engine they are bomb proof - have seen many on our fleet a few years back do 150k +, normally needs a new turbo at about 70k.
> 
> I normally try to buy a low mileage unit, but i'm aware that most a3 and golf tdi's were brought to do a job so most are quite high mileage units, as long as they have been serviced well and the interior is decent you should be OK.


I would be looking at the 1.9tdi engines for sure and preferably a 6-speed box aswell. Your absolutely right regarding the service history and of course interior condition. I will bare this info when I look for one. Many thanks.


----------



## TelTel (Aug 21, 2010)

I do about 12-14000 miles a year.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Moved to the correct section.


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

milage does not bother me. Id rather have a 150k car thats been looked after than a 30k car thats never been serviced or cleaned etc


----------



## djdarren (Oct 17, 2011)

One of our mechanics at work has just got himself an 05 plate 320d with 190k on the clock. He reckons it drives lovely. Not sure I'd go that high myself .


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

If the service history is there, and everything checks out, I am happy to buy a high mileage car if the price is right... I did that with my winter car (the Forester) which had around 95k on it when I go it.

My favorite though is to buy a 12 - 24 month old car with a lowish mileage but where the depreciation has taken a massive chunk off the price - did that with my Volvo. It now has coming up for 170k on it and still going strong, in fact I doubt I will ever sell it. It was serviced on the dot since I got it (7k miles), extra oil change every 9k miles up to 100k and now it gets two extra oil changes (every 6k, and a full service every 18k). I "over service" it, but oil is cheaper than bearings and it uses no oil on the stick between the changes at 170k on the clock. Also, rather than changing the fuel filter every 4 years as recommended, I do it *every year* and have noticed (as I track these things!) an improvement in economy doing this - enough, in fact, to pay for the filter and then some


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

gm8 said:


> milage does not bother me. Id rather have a 150k car thats been looked after than a 30k car thats never been serviced or cleaned etc


Yup! Me too. A lot of premature wear and tear can happen in 30k miles of abuse and zero servicing, it may be in a worse state than a cared for 150k miler


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

My Freelander had 90k when I got it at 5 years old, now on 157k at 10 years old, I'll try to dump it soon, but monies it tight with my scary mortgage, so maybe not so soon!

911 had about 120k on it, now somewhere around 168k, but it seems to eat speedo cables, so probably a bit more than that.

1.9 TDi wise, you can name your mileage if you have the history imo. The highest I've ever bought was a 1997 BMW 325tds touring last year as a winter hack. Digi speedo was broken, but one day came back to life with a swift tap to the dash 









265,000 miles


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Don't bother me either tbh,the highest i bought was 121,000 on a GTI.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Depends on the car, it's history and what it is like.
Bought my BMW 2 weeks ago with 95k on but it's in amazing condition and has a ridiculously extensive service history etc


----------



## t180black (Mar 26, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about mileage too much, so long as the car has full service history.
A couple of years ago, i bought a T5 volvo with 134,000 on the clock. Previously I bought a 1988 Passat 1.8GT with 102,000 & a V6 Cav with 117,000 miles.

I run a 2007 A6 diesel with 55,000 miles on the clock & was in an A6 taxi a couple of months ago & it was much quieter & smoother - 235,000 on the clock. How does that work????


----------



## Jdm boy (May 13, 2011)

I have two cars first one with 210,000 kms and the other with 320,000 MILES!! Both drive like new cars


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2013)

I bought a VW passat highline estate, the 130 tdi on a 55 plate with 301k ex airport car with full vwsh wanted for nothing and was just like driving a car with 60k.


----------



## jgy6000 (May 15, 2007)

i bought a vw golf mk 4 tdi 110 gt tdi on 179,000 miles. 

and my passat which is 4 years old has over 100k in it, its a 2.0 cr tdi with dpf


----------



## Teddy (Dec 15, 2007)

I'm not scared of quality cars with high mileages in a short space of time. The only thing I dont like these days is the extended service intervals. Was looking at VW Passat CCs with 80k miles on them. A service every 18k miles just isn't enough. Newer cars with more regular servicing is fairly rare.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I wish I had a pound for every time I've heard someone referring to a car as bombproof. 

You can google any car and find a whole host of people with trouble with that car. 

I personally know numerous people first hand who have had plenty of issues with their 1.9tdi Vags. 

They are mechanical after all and you are always in danger of things going wrong. 

Personally I'd never consider a high mileage car. Cars are specifically designed to have a certain lifespan and a car with higher mileage is far more likely to suffer failure. 

There are some that have covered high mileage without any issues, but on a law of averages I'd prefer to buy something a bit fresher. 

It isn't an argument of buying a cleaner 150, 000 or a rougher 30, 000 car, I'd wait on a clean 30, 000 mile car to show up.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Kerr said:


> I wish I had a pound for every time I've heard someone referring to a car as bombproof.
> 
> You can google any car and find a whole host of people with trouble with that car.
> 
> ...


example?

so the rover CDTi i had was designed to have a lifespan of 300K? if so, how come others have had various problems at far less than half the mileage i had, than i ever had with mine?

if they were designed like that, they'd all be knackered after a certain mileage?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

im also looking at the same car as the OP for the missus


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

bidderman1969 said:


> example?
> 
> so the rover CDTi i had was designed to have a lifespan of 300K? if so, how come others have had various problems at far less than half the mileage i had, than i ever had with mine?
> 
> if they were designed like that, they'd all be knackered after a certain mileage?


That can be the case of any car. It is just the law of averages.

When engineers design each part they can predict what loads are on parts and the likely lifespan of that part.

Due to manufacturing tolerances, material issues or what kind of life the car has had, the failure rate can vary lots.

I'm not saying young cars are always more reliable but more often a high mileage car is going to give more problems.

Even ignoring sudden mechanical failure there is many parts that are subject to normal wear and tear through mileage.


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

Depends on the price really


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

When we had a visit to lanzarote hospital courtesy of the wife not wanting to pay pitch and putt we had to get a taxi back. It was a vw bora tdi, it sounded strong and felt good the seat trim was a little shiny but in fairness it had cover 715,000 km a Chevy of some sorts had just under 300,000km and looked like new.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Kerr said:


> Personally I'd never consider a high mileage car. Cars are specifically designed to have a certain lifespan and a car with higher mileage is far more likely to suffer failure.


My experience is that regardless of mileage cars that have been abused and/or neglected are more likely to suffer some sort of failure ! The problem is that it's hard to tell so some people prefer to seek the perceived "piece of mind" they believe they'll be getting from a low mile car with loads of history.

Be nice if it was that simple.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

Dave KG said:


> If the service history is there, and everything checks out, I am happy to buy a high mileage car if the price is right... I did that with my winter car (the Forester) which had around 95k on it when I go it.
> 
> My favorite though is to buy a 12 - 24 month old car with a lowish mileage but where the depreciation has taken a massive chunk off the price - did that with my Volvo. It now has coming up for 170k on it and still going strong, in fact I doubt I will ever sell it. It was serviced on the dot since I got it (7k miles), extra oil change every 9k miles up to 100k and now it gets two extra oil changes (every 6k, and a full service every 18k). I "over service" it, but oil is cheaper than bearings and it uses no oil on the stick between the changes at 170k on the clock. Also, rather than changing the fuel filter every 4 years as recommended, I do it *every year* and have noticed (as I track these things!) an improvement in economy doing this - enough, in fact, to pay for the filter and then some


Volvo's are indestructible, I came across a V70 D5 for sale with 385,000 miles on it and tbh it looked pretty good for it, I'm sure I read that the D5 engine is built to withstand at least half a million miles but that could be a load of drivel.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

bidderman1969 said:


> example?
> 
> so the rover CDTi i had was designed to have a lifespan of 300K? if so, how come others have had various problems at far less than half the mileage i had, than i ever had with mine?
> 
> if they were designed like that, they'd all be knackered after a certain mileage?


The different manufacturing tolerances mentioned above may account for part of this, but the tolerances on modern cars these days are very tight. However, the life of the car will in my opinion play a much bigger effect - has it sat for 90% of its miles at 1500rpm in 6th gear doing 70? Or up and down through the gears, short journeys etc... Personally, I'd rather have a higher mileage diesel that's worked on the motorway all its life than a suited up low miler that has had the strain of city life on it. So just because a car is high mileage doesn't mean that it is going to fail sooner than a car with a low mileage - far too many factors to simply say that. Servicing will also play its part, how the car is treated etc.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

Nothing is indestructible It depends on many variables has the previous owner/owners treated it with kid gloves and warmed it up before given it the lead foot,has the oil been changed on a regular basis with a decent one,what grade of fuel has it run on etc etc,My Mini cooper is ten years old with 75k on the clock yet the brake lines are corroding and i've just spent the weekend changing out steering bushes each car differs so much the only really telling thing is the interior as the drivers seat always suffers,how many cars do you find that look perfect on the forecourt but once you wash it properly you find it's covered in scratches, Don't get me wrong there are a few makes that will take a lot of abuse but not many if you want to know what cars are good for abuse and high mileage have a look at a taxi rank


----------



## Freddie (Mar 17, 2013)

As people have said look at number of owner and any bills. If it got repaired when faults first appeared and serviced regularly than it suggests its been looked after ( by faults look for non mot repair bills. E.g. Items that are not needed for the car to be classified as roadworthy.my last car the previous owner had spent £200 repairing the sun visor light- showed they cared about the car) . My first car was a volvo petrol brought new by my parents but i inherited it when i passed my test. Looked after its entire life ( first 14 years by volvo, than an independent garage ) and was sold at 18 years old and 540,000 miles on The clock! Any car will last a lifetime if looked after properly. 

sent from fraggle rock


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I like to stay below 60k


Purely because I'd rather sell it on with less than 100k


If the price was right and the service history was immaculate then I'd go past 80k


Got the mrs an mgf few months back. Was fairly priced, 76k and immaculate service history with receipts to back it up, even had the original sales receipt with all optional extras!! I had to buy it there and then. Things like that don't happen often with old second hand cars


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

^^ My S60 has the original bill of sale from when I bought it (ex demonstrator), every single receipt for anything ever done to it in date order, fully stamped service book, every MOT etc - I am sad enough to keep all of its records in a ring binder. It now has nearly 170k on it  It will never be for sale though, as it is worth more to me as a car than it is to sell it as with that kind of mileage it is only worth a couple of grand tops (55 reg)... So I plan to keep it, even when I get a new one (currently saving for a nearly new S60 with the twin-turbo D5  ) as a cherished car :thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Wish More people like you were in the second hand car trade!


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Dave KG, I bought a 10 month old Volvo V60 a few months ago. It's got all sorts of extras on it and cost £36k new. I got it for £18k. Still a lot of money but hopefully should last me if I look after it :thumb: I have had new cars but I don't think I'd bother again

Regarding high mileage cars. I've just been unlucky. I bought a Rover 45 with 90k miles on that had been a company car. It had loads of history and looked immaculate but was nothing but trouble. The head cracked, clutch went and left me stranded.
Also had the Escort XR3i that was sold to me by a garage as a 'one owner' supposedly looked after vehicle. The timing belt snapped and i'd specifically asked if the last service had included the belt and was told yes. My own garage who rebuilt the engine said the car had been 'clocked' and done many many more miles than was actually on it.
Those 2 cars could have put me off high mileage cars but if i did it again, i'd just make sure I did more checking with previous owners etc if possible.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

No if its not got service history for every thing.
Had a van at 90 thousand nowt but trouble.
Van I have now bought this one at 32 thousand and now on 157 thousand and running great but I service it every 8000 including every single filter.
Clutch and slave at 75 thousand and timeing belt water pump.
Tyres and breaks just before legal limit.
I buy parts before needed like bearings dropped on cheap 80 qiid each cheaper and geniine vauxhall.
Theres bargains out there dropped on two brand new agils tyres 1oo quid one with new rim saveing me about 16o pound.serviceing dont need to be exspensive


----------



## VixMix (May 8, 2008)

I have a 1.9 tdi 130pd Audi A4 that was bought as an ex-taxi at 6 yrs old with 124K on it. Part serviced. It has been well looked after by me and now sits at 11 yrs old with 170+ (digi speedo went for about 8 months til we tracked down a loose wire) and it's a well used car in both town and motorway and it regularly pulls at 1600Kg caravan. It's only failure was a clutch plate. I still have it and probably won't part with it now. I have just picked up a 11 yr old mk4 Golf gttdi 150pd with no history and the knowledge that it may prove to be a pig in a poke. It shows 130K and I know its been clocked so has a similar mileage to the Audi, but hey, first thing it will get is a full and complete service and major parts checked and we'll see... There is a fair dose of luck involved and I have been willing in the past to take a punt 

Our ambulances are trashed, driven hard on short runs, NEVER get long hauls and are serviced every 4-6 months. Regular breakdowns as can be expected with their hard life but we are running many with 250,000 + miles. The Mercedes were the best runners and there were, until recently, a couple of 5 yr olds with 300K + on the clock.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

My car has 147,133 on the clock at the moment, is making over twice the power as standard (came with 105 bhp as stock, now making 221) and gets driven hard regularly, but also serviced regularly, always allowed to warm up and cool down, and so far I've had only an alternator, fuel temp sensor and boost pipe go on me.. oh and the gearbox but that's my fault for launching it 10+ times at Santa Pod.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

I bought a mk4 golf with 115000 on it, looked good and drove well but cost me a fortune in parts, was an utter bucket.
Never again, would I buy a high mileage motor, that's just me tho


----------



## Super4 BMW (Jan 23, 2013)

Mileage is not really as important as previously mentioned. A cars service history is key and how it has been minded during those many miles of travel. I have a 99 318is with 152,000+ on it as my daily and its sweet as a nut. A friend of my drives a 98 Toyota Avensis 1.8 petrol with 327,000 miles on the original engine and never missed a service. 

Do however not be under the assumption that whilst certain engine units themselves maybe bomb proof (as they say) the ancillaries may not be. So on high mileage tdi's chances are if turbos, timing belts & waterpumps have not already been changed they will need to be soon. Maintenance is not just general servicing, don't be afraid when looking at cars to whip open air boxes to check filter condition or remove turbo pipe to check for impeller play etc. or if not familiar with cars get some one who is.

Best of luck with your hunt hope you get a goodun  .


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> The different manufacturing tolerances mentioned above may account for part of this, but the tolerances on modern cars these days are very tight. However, the life of the car will in my opinion play a much bigger effect - has it sat for 90% of its miles at 1500rpm in 6th gear doing 70? Or up and down through the gears, short journeys etc... Personally, I'd rather have a higher mileage diesel that's worked on the motorway all its life than a suited up low miler that has had the strain of city life on it. So just because a car is high mileage doesn't mean that it is going to fail sooner than a car with a low mileage - far too many factors to simply say that. Servicing will also play its part, how the car is treated etc.


Probably 50/50 motorway/city easily, was an auto as well, so might have helped not thrashing in every gear, not that I do with any taxi I have had, always warmed up a little before driving off, warmed down each time before turning off as well, serviced on time every time at an ex-Rover dealership, so generally well looked after I think. Drove as smooth as anything really


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

On every other forum I'm on, a huge percentage hate their dealers and have no trust in them that they are doing a satisfactory job.

Why then do they buy a car they still want to see their stamp in the book?

Obviously I would only buy a car with full service history but I don't believe that a full service history does guarantee you are buying a good car. 

I'm always maintained my cars well but you just can't forsee sudden mechanical failure or wear and tear that is adding up quickly. 

Most dealers are full of untrained mechanics who are just running through a process of changing filters and fluids with little knowlwedge of anything else to look out for.


----------



## Freddie (Mar 17, 2013)

I replaced the high mileage volvo with a saab 9-3 aero with 97k miles on it. Sold that with 180k miles on it. There are some decent high mileage cars out there just do the research and drive a few. Many mistreated one drive like a bag of nails on tea test drive. And always drive at least two of the same car than you have a direct comparison on smoothness of engine. And certainly look at when the timing belt/chain was last done. (saab chain was approx 180000 miles between replacement)

sent from fraggle rock


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

Year before last i bought a disco with 209k on it, still going strong now. Forget the mileage, it's the condition that it's in that is important, if it's well looked after, the mielgage is immaterial


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

SarahAnn said:


> Dave KG, I bought a 10 month old Volvo V60 a few months ago. It's got all sorts of extras on it and cost £36k new. I got it for £18k. Still a lot of money but hopefully should last me if I look after it :thumb: I have had new cars but I don't think I'd bother again


Similar figures for my Mondeo Sport, but I wouldn't bother again. Can't be bothered with worrying about leaving it in car parks etc. Next time I'll go for something that's done 60k and 3 or 4 years old tops.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

but then would you worry about buying a low mileage diesel which is old meaning it hasnt had the run outs it needs etc? just got to judge a car on its merits at the time not generally i guess


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

here in Holland 100000 miles on a diesel is considered just run in, I wouldnt hesitate to buy a car 3 years old and 100k if it was Volkwagon, mercedes audi or so. Most of that mileage is on motorways so its well warmed up. Most people advise here to look at the taxi ranks and see what cars are there as they are a good indication of high mileage reliability..its mercedes diesels here


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

alan hanson said:


> but then would you worry about buying a low mileage diesel which is old meaning it hasnt had the run outs it needs etc? just got to judge a car on its merits at the time not generally i guess


Yes that's why I would specify a mileage and age. I wouldn't buy a modern diesel at anything less than 15000 miles per year. Having said that, I don't think I'd buy a diesel again anyway :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Yes, I'm seeing great deals on S60s too - not currently in a position to make a move on them, I've got my eyes on the face lifted S60 (just out now) in about 18 months time... which will coincide conveniently with my current S60 hitting 200k. So, new car then, and I'm going to go to town on the classic S60 I've got, replacing everything that may need it and a full detail all over to freshen it up and keep it as my cherished car. Not everyone's cup of tea, but I really like the car!



SarahAnn said:


> Dave KG, I bought a 10 month old Volvo V60 a few months ago. It's got all sorts of extras on it and cost £36k new. I got it for £18k. Still a lot of money but hopefully should last me if I look after it :thumb: I have had new cars but I don't think I'd bother again
> 
> Regarding high mileage cars. I've just been unlucky. I bought a Rover 45 with 90k miles on that had been a company car. It had loads of history and looked immaculate but was nothing but trouble. The head cracked, clutch went and left me stranded.
> Also had the Escort XR3i that was sold to me by a garage as a 'one owner' supposedly looked after vehicle. The timing belt snapped and i'd specifically asked if the last service had included the belt and was told yes. My own garage who rebuilt the engine said the car had been 'clocked' and done many many more miles than was actually on it.
> Those 2 cars could have put me off high mileage cars but if i did it again, i'd just make sure I did more checking with previous owners etc if possible.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

^ Think my Dad will do this tbh, he bought his Citroen C5 estate in 2002 with 300 miles otc. It now has 198000. He wants a 3.0 HDi C6 now, but only if he can keep the C5 to go the tip and and messy jobs, and leave the C6 for best :thumb:


----------



## TelTel (Aug 21, 2010)

Really overwhelmed by the responses, opinions & advice I have received on this thread so far so a massive thanks to all of you who have taken the time out to have valuable input to which won't just benefit myself but also others!!!

Judging by what's been said I personally may just bite the bullet and go for a motor around the 100k-130k mile mark. I spoke to someone today who had a top of the range BMW 325i on a 2010 model and having done the best part of 30,000 miles odd due to not getting used much he had an issue with the engine management light (limp mode) coming on at 3k revs when pulling away on a cold engine. He had it diagnosed to being a fuel management system problem which would cost £3,000!! So he chopped it in for an Audi Q7. So on that note cars can go wrong at anytime however it's best like most have said is to check condition, receipts, service history etc to see exactly what your buying and to also try two different cars of the same model to detect any differences. 

More comments welcome and thanks again to you all.

Tel


----------



## Ben. (Sep 7, 2009)

I had a 306 Dturbo that I bought on 140k and my current BMW 320D I bought on 104k. Never had any problems with either of them, obviously varies on history etc. You just have to take a risk I suppose.


----------



## Bigstuff (Mar 2, 2012)

100k plus wouldn't put me off if all else is good. Cambelts, good quality tyres, and anal keeping of reciepts for work says a lot imo.


----------



## catgroom (Apr 17, 2007)

*.*

Well,just to throw my twopenneth worth into the mix guys...

I never buy cars newer than 1998.This is because I don't like the way cars went after then.

Bearing this in mind,I go on brand.For example,when I bought my 2nd to last car,it had 110k.It was a 98 Saab 900 Turbo SE Auto.Most history,low owners.It's an NG 900 though.I knew I'd break down with a faulty coil pack,have useless handling,but be able to have it remapped for free so it was awesome on the motorway and from standing starts.

My current is a totally different kettle of fish.Its a 93 Mercedes W124 E220 Sportline Coupe.123k.4 owners,no history at all!! ,bought from ebay for £450 with 9m MOT. I purposely spent weeks watching 3 of these,buying the one which still didn't sell.I liased with the seller over the phone and agreed a price before seeing it,if it was to be as described I'd leave 450.
Turned up and it was stunning! The fact its a Mercedes made when they were built properly sold it for me.I sacrificed power,and a bit of looks!!,for a car which once I'd waxoyled it to heck would last forever.

You have to take a gamble as said previously.But,there's a lot to be said for "Going for a brand someone else paid silly money for new"
Go for something relatively uncomplexed,pamper it,and love it.

Sorry for the waffle!Wanted to set the mood !

Steve:thumb::buffer:


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

catgroom said:


> I never buy cars newer than 1998.This is because I don't like the way cars went after then.


I feel the same way. I mean, cars got safer, faster, more economical, better built, easier and cheaper to fix, cheaper to run.. I bring back the old day of manual tappets, rotting bodywork, head gasket failure, blue smoke, non-starts and cassette decks!

Not. :lol:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Newer cars spare parts are ridiculously priced, I just paid £80 for 2 handbrake cables from Chevrolet because I couldn't get them anywhere else! £80!!!!


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

My passat TDi has over 160k on and still going strong. Cant grumble for £400 for a daily wafter.


----------

